

Phabricator, a software fabricator - dominis
http://phabricator.org/

======
Argorak
Judging from the number of forced jokes on <https://secure.phabricator.com/>
(needs login), it mostly seems to be a vehicle for bad humor.

------
skrebbel
Cool. Is anyone outside Facebook currently using this? At a quick glance, I
like the focus on workflows rather than on features.

